# What Videos Should I Make?



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

If this is over the line, mods please kill it. I will refrain from plugging the actual product.

I'm planning to shoot some video this summer of favorite Colorado (Front-Range, preferably) rides with a helmet cam and make DVDs of them. The idea is to be able to ride your favorite rides while on the trainer. The only constraint is the ride has to be less than about 40 or 50 miles (or, rather, less than three hours) due to battery and DVD size limitations.

I've already done Deer Creek-City View, and am open for suggestions. I'd probably like to do the Boulder Peak course, maybe the short Elephant Rock loop, Squaw Pass or Loveland Pass, Vail Pass (my nemesis - I've tried to shoot it three times already), and/or Lookout Mountain. I'd love to shoot Mt. Evans but there's no way I can make it in under three hours. I'm not adverse to a short day trip away from Denver for the right ride, either.

Any more ideas?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Morgul-Bismark


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Maybe it was just the particular day I was there, but I think Trail Ridge Rd. is spectacular.

You could pick a section (including the top) to fit your parameters.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Lefthand to Ward.


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

Definite possibility. I did Ward to St. Vrain road (CO-7) last year and wasn't all that impressed.


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

How bad are 93 and 128 to bike on? My book (and my common sense) say to stay away. Ride at lunch during the week or something?

It's just the loop from this, right? http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/marshall/658308623


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

stewartj76 said:


> Definite possibility. I did Ward to St. Vrain road (CO-7) last year and wasn't all that impressed.


If you didn't have a time limit I'd say do Lefthand to Ward and then to St. Vrain and back on 36 to Boulder. Probably 3.5 hours at least though.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

stewartj76 said:


> How bad are 93 and 128 to bike on? My book (and my common sense) say to stay away. Ride at lunch during the week or something?
> 
> It's just the loop from this, right? http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/marshall/658308623


I have avoided the Morgul since they messed up the McCaslin section and the final highway section is downright scary...no shoulder and lots of traffic.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

thats not even a climb get real


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

With the exception of the Costco shopping center, the lands west of McCaslin remain relatively unchanged. If you want to do the whole loop, go early on a Sunday morning.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

A couple thoughts; Jarre Canyon out of Sedalia up to the Rampart Range Road or down to the Sprucewood Inn where the pavement stops is a really fun ride (caution no shoulders - like Dear Creek used to be) or follow 105 down to Palmer Lake and back rolling with some nice hills (50 miles roundtrip)


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

I've ridden Sedalia to Palmer Lake (105) and it's a pretty ride. Is Jarre Canyon the road to Deckers? I've been a little afraid of that ride because of all the motorcycle trailer traffic into Rampart Range. I'll have to take a drive through Pike Forest and see if I can find a good route.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jarre Canyon is the road to Deckers CO67 and there can be a fair amount of traffic at times. As I mentioned it's fairly narrow w/o shoulders but I've ridden it a few times and it's no worse than Deer Creek; especially during the week. It's paved all the way down to Sprucewood Inn where the road splits. Taking the right fork is gravel but it's pretty much downhill all the way to the Platte at Nighthawk where it becomes paved again. Turn left and it's 8-10 miles to Deckers. Cheers


----------

